# Seeing red



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

SEEING RED In more ways than one
From one end of our great country to the other thousands of sportsmen/women anxiously await the beginning of our, or what was once our, American red snapper season. As we all know all too well the season is, for most of us, over before it really starts. Our state has told the feds what they can do with their ridiculous season. Problem is, we in Central Florida have no American reds in state waters.

Our season lasted only from 6/1 to 6/10; that is, unless you go on a federal permitted for-hire vessel. Own your own boat? Too bad! No more red snapper for you. Good for permitted head & charter boats? Absolutely! However, all should have equal access to available stocks. Most on here know I have been fishing with Hubbard's Marina for decades. Was the Gulf Council's passing of Amendment 40 good for me? Absolutely! The Florida Fisherman added three more Tuesday trips this month. I love fishing with fewer people on the boat. These Tuesday trips are tailor made for me. However, I am an ethical sportsman. I, as well as Captain Mark Hubbard, have been fighting Sector Separation for years. We want what is best for one and all; what is best for our sport; for our economy, for our way of life. Florida is built around tourism. From all over the country sportsmen come to our Sunshine State to fish. Last week Mr.Tim Fischer drove 1,000 miles to catch his dream fish, the American red snapper:

Mark & Dawn just found out that they will soon be welcoming a new arrival. How did they celebrate the great news? By traveling from Charleston South Carolina to Florida to fish for the Amereican red snapper. Guys, I was on the Florida Fisherman with them. Those big smiles are for real:

Mr. Mike Greenwood of Bass Pro traveled from Lake Wales to fish for the American red:

Think the fish are not out there in numbers? Think again! This was from last Sunday's trip:


And, if that's not enough to excite you, remember, gag season opens next month. Gags & ARS open at the same time. July is going to be hot in more wauys than one:
Mr. Anthony Urbani, fishing out of Bradenton, Florida:

That big smile on Mr. Bo Janecka's, face is for the other snapper, the hard to fool mango. Bo, Osteen, Florida, has their number:

Talk about big yellow tails:


Dawn, that new little one is going to be a lucky rascal to have parents like you & Mark:

Mr. Paul Chapman, (L) Suwannee, Florida, caught this beautiful king on a live pin fish. It's by far the biggest fish Mr. Chapman has ever caught. Paul is a long time subscriber to Woods'nWater magazine. His dream is to see his picture in his favorite magazine. His fish was so big that Joe, first mate, had to help him hold up the huge fish. 

When Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy is not cooking for us:

Speaking of cooking, we are starved. Let's enjoy the arrival of the morning sun over hot off the grill blueberry pancakes. Somehow this seems very special when you are one hundred miles deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico:

By the way, we did come out here to actually fish. The sun just came up, and:

Here comes the American red snapper:


John is so proud of daughter, Sarah. What dad wouldn't be:


Justin caught that one on a jig:

The American red snapper, the American Beauty:

Mr. Greenwood not only sells tackle; he can use it. Bass Pro, Orlando, can be very proud of Mr. Mike Greenwood. First ARS, and now:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

These new parents sure know how to celebrate:

I had the honor of watching Chuck show how much of a man he really is:

Nice going Mr. Tony Baker:

This is turning into a major red grouper catch. Talk about SEEING RED:


Sundown! Chicken Alfredo time with Chef Tammy:

Let's top off fish box number two and hit our bunks. What an adventure.
Now that was one quick night. Were we really 'SEEING RED?' Just ask new mom & dad to be Mark & Dawn:


Around the scales is always a popular place:



The in the money jack pot winners hit the scales at...mangrove snapper, 7.5 pounds; grouper, 18.1 pounds, and ARS, 14.3 pounds

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I love your posts and all the pics. keep it going. The posts are wonderful.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. I put everything I have into these reports. It's people like you that make every single minute time so very well spent.


----------



## Milligan (Jun 10, 2015)

You know I read your post just then and it made me realize how much I miss eating snapper with my family when I lived down in Pensacola not that long ago just thought that I would tell you thanks for all the info here and the picks if some great snapper that I wish I could sink my teeth into.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Hopefully some day soon you will get the chance.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob, you know your boat has a weight limit!!! You keep loading that much fish, you gonna sink her!!! hahaha Fine as usual!!! And happy snapper season, won't last long!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, what a great post… And what a true sportsman you are… Thank you for the report...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We do indeed catch a lot of fish. But we really work at it. Consider this...the Florida has a crew of 5, fishes 100 miles off shore, and goes on multi overnight trips every week. Three different captains run the trips. Captain Mark Hubbard, Captain Garret Hubbard, and Captain Bryan Holland. All three have decades of experience & thousands of dollars worth of electronics to back them up. What really makes these trips special is the all you want snacks, I like the peanut M&M's, Zephyrhills bottled water, soft drinks, and home cooked hot meals. To me the overnight trips are easier than the one day trips because of this:

My bunk & I are one. Be sure, even in July & August, to bring a cover; those two huge AC units is what cold is all about. 
If ever you have the chance, join us. I will feature you in my report. 
I do my very best to be a 'true sportsman.' To me sharing is sportsmanship. So glad you enjoy my reports. You will never know how much that means to me. 
Best to our North Florida friends. Bob H.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Do they buy knives in bulk? Looks like they would go through them with all the fish pics you post!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

They sure do. Much needed!


----------

